
"Facebook Drives 19% of Google's Uniques"?  I don't think so... - sanj
http://robgo.tumblr.com/post/88193714/facebook-drives-19-of-googles-uniques-i-dont
======
mustpax
Where's the Google integration in the Facebook UI anyway? As this article
points out, there isn't one.

They don't have a Google search box. They don't use Google's index for their
internal search engine. So, what could Facebook change to deny Google
referrals? Disable outbound Google links in people's feeds? That seems
implausible, and I'm putting it kindly.

This isn't Mozilla switching to Live Search for the default search provider.
There's no partnership that could really be broken to hurt Google.

------
mildweed
This all started from a misguided AdAge article:
<http://adage.com/digital/article?article_id=135112> (subscription required)

